
Daylight Saving Time: Why Does It Exist? (It’s Not for Farming) - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/12/us/daylight-saving-time-farmers.html
======
Tempest1981
> “Daylight saving increases gasoline consumption.”

But it also makes us more active (going places in the evening)

